# Greetings all



## kungjew77 (Jun 17, 2010)

Just thought I'd come in and introduce myself. My name is Jordan. I've been studying kung fu and kempo for roughly 20 years and love all things martial arts. I look forward to discussing and learning from others on this forum. so, umm... thats it... thanks for having me!

Talk to you all soon!

Jordan


----------



## Boozmork (Jun 17, 2010)

Hiya, welcome to the forum . I'm pretty new here myself but already found a ton of tips, Im sure you'll find it just as useful.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 17, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 17, 2010)

Greetings and welcome, enjoy.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 17, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Jun 18, 2010)

Welcome to MT...


----------



## Young Warrior (Jun 25, 2010)

:asian: WELCOME ! :asian:


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome..lots of Kenpo guys on here!!

Chris


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 16, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 16, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Kanoy919 (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

